# Step Before Starting a WebSite?



## LoveKillSlowly (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi everybody,

I Would like to know what I got a do before lauching my website ?

I got 6 t-shirt design, a name and I don't know what to do next ?

Please tell me what to do before lauching my website so I don't make a big mistake or a waste of money thanks.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

In terms of what?

A checklist that comes to mind is to register your business, trademark your logo, copyright your designs, build your site, launch your site, advertise like crazy.

What are you afraid of wasting money on? Production? Legal costs? Development?


----------



## LoveKillSlowly (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm afraid that won't work ... but I got to do it because I won't know if it willor it won't ...


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Everyone fears failure. You need to let the excitement of potential for success overcome your fear of failure. And even if you do fail, you can learn from it and apply that knowledge to your next attempt. I started three full business, and each one went a little further before it failed. This time I'm more successful than all three previous combined, but ONLY because I learned what not to do from my first three failures.

Remember, failure is just a stepping stone to success.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I definitely agree with Aaron.

Failure through overextension might be the most spectacular way to fail, but failure through inaction is by far the most common problem. It's important to start, the sooner the better - even if you do end up failing further down the road.


----------



## ElevenOTwelve (Sep 9, 2008)

yup, you really just gotta take that risk. failure can be a very good thing.


----------



## rhaleluk (May 26, 2009)

no risk = no gain


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Show us the shirts an maybe we can tell you if you should continue. The world doesn't need another awful clothing company.


----------



## charliekelly (Dec 30, 2008)

I recently launched my on online t-shirt boutique with my brother and my advice would be to trial out your designs via a blog first before committing to the outlay of a fully functioning e-commerce site. And ask as many of your friends as possible what colour t-shirts and styles they prefer because I totally got the mix of sizes, colours and styles wrong on my first batch. I'd already built the website and it was a costly mistake. Also, it's worth getting samples printed first and then getting feedback on those before you commit to a whole print run. 
Good luck! It is scary but really exciting too


----------



## StayStrong (May 13, 2008)

what about taxes


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

...what about them.


----------



## Nikelover (Nov 6, 2009)

rhaleluk said:


> no risk = no gain



very well said, most of successful person in the world faced risk and they gained their status because they beat that risks.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

StayStrong said:


> what about taxes


as in death and....?


----------



## FRESH. (Nov 22, 2009)

GoDaddy.com - Register your domain name before someone else steals it!


----------



## solomon_schwartz (Nov 24, 2009)

FRESH. said:


> GoDaddy.com - Register your domain name before someone else steals it!


take the . net as well to avoid the competition to get it


----------



## Nikelover (Nov 6, 2009)

StayStrong said:


> what about taxes



business always accompanied by paying taxes.


----------



## collegecraze (Jan 16, 2008)

Have you ever given thought to putting your creative talent to use on clothing? Specifically t-shirts, hoodies, tote bags, tank tops, etc. This is exactly what I did. And used ebay to sell the items. In 2008 I did 73k in sales. The cool thing is you get paid before you ever lift a finger. If you are interested check out Ebay Clothing T-shirt Business For Sale Online Home Based.

Please email me with any questions. =)


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

One important thing is to make sure you know who your target market is. Your website should be designed to attract those people and your marketing should be aimed at the places where you can find your target group. Figuring out who your target market is will save you a lot of money and time.


----------



## mokothemonkey (Sep 21, 2009)

Make sure your all clear legal-wise, and make sure the website is really good before posting it. Make sure to have a strong online presence, for example twitter, facebook, etc.

Other than that, I just say that you won't get any sales untill you post the website! Make sure to get a .com or .ca or other TLD no .heliohost or shorturl.com/you those make you sound unprofessional

Have fun!


----------

